# Fish Oil Dosage



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Soy is a prime allergen..... The therapeuric dose of omega 3s is 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs. So for a 50 lb dog, that would be 1500 mg of EPA/DHA. Also make sure that whatever you are using is certified free of any PCBs or heavy metals. Also, without vit A which can be toxic to dogs in large doses.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Soy is a prime allergen..... The therapeuric dose of omega 3s is 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs. So for a 50 lb dog, that would be 1500 mg of EPA/DHA. Also make sure that whatever you are using is certified free of any PCBs or heavy metals. Also, without vit A which can be toxic to dogs in large doses.


Thanks. Now I'm torn on the fish oil caps I bought because of the soy. Maybe I should hold off until we have some more idea what's up with the allergies. I suspect the soy is related to the gel caps. Maybe I should check out the liguid form for now and hand off the 600 pills I got to my husband who takes them too (of course I spent WAY more time researching a good brand for my dog than for my husband).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHA. I can relate to that. We use the Carlson's Finest Fish Oil liquid... very high in EPA/DHA. It comes in lemon flavored and its one that we can all take without any fish burps/nausea (for me). In fact, I've used it to make a vinagrette!!!


----------



## jackswwagar (Apr 25, 2012)

I think weight of your doggy is not enough for 2 pills of 1000mg, so you should carry on with current dose.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please see my post above, the doseage of which is vet recommended.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

If you mess up the Omega 3 - 6 ratio you run the risk of making any skin condition worse. Use a food with at least 1% Omega 3 and a ratio of 2-5 to 1.

People waste money on fish oil believing that excess is good, but its the opposite.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dermatologists highly recommend adding Omega-3s to the diet (among other specialists). Omega-3s are very unstable and even though food contains additional amounts, it is extremely unlikely that the dog is actually getting the stated amount. Rarely will adding additional Omega-3s be detrimental and almost always it will be a good thing.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I buy a liquid salmon oil by Grizzly or something like that. It is just pure fish oil - I go by the suggestion on the container - so many squirts per pound. Why not buy something like that rather than give her a soy- gelatin softgel etc;;;?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

IowaGold said:


> Dermatologists highly recommend adding Omega-3s to the diet (among other specialists). Omega-3s are very unstable and even though food contains additional amounts, it is extremely unlikely that the dog is actually getting the stated amount. Rarely will adding additional Omega-3s be detrimental and almost always it will be a good thing.


If you sold these supplements you would say the same thing. The Omega 3's in the kibble are more stable than the supplements. You are just repeating the marketing from supplement makers. That is the corporate line but they provide no evidence their product is better.

The Omega 3 levels in the GA are post-manufacture and should be stable for 16 months from the date of manufacture.

In some cases supplementing with fish oil is needed but just doing it because it was on the internet without added Omega 6 & 9 is just plain silly.

And you know being a vet, that there is a 90% chance this dog's issue is enviromental (especially given the time of the year), not anything to do with diet deficiencies or food allergies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Iowa Gold happens to be a vet. I've had several vets recommend omega 3's as a great supplement for anything having to do with inflammation.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> If you sold these supplements you would say the same thing. The Omega 3's in the kibble are more stable than the supplements. You are just repeating the marketing from supplement makers. That is the corporate line but they provide no evidence their product is better.
> 
> The Omega 3 levels in the GA are post-manufacture and should be stable for 16 months from the date of manufacture.
> 
> In some cases supplementing with fish oil is needed but just doing it because it was on the internet without added Omega 6 & 9 is just plain silly.


I *don't* sell these products-I recommend OTC versions.

One of the main reasons to add additional Omega 3 is because there is an abundance of Omega 6 and 9 in our pet's diets, it would be "silly" to add additional Omega 6 and 9 when you are trying to reach an appropriate balance between these 3 types.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

WasChampionFan, I'm curious, what are your credentials?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I give both of my guys Carlson's Norwegian Salmon oil, 1 cap once a day.
They've gotten it for about 8 years. I started because my lab was dx with a form of lupus and salmon oil & Vit E is what was recommended. My vet told me to give it to my golden as well because she has had allergies and other things associated with inflammation
Everyone always comments on how soft & shiny they are!
My vet did emphasis getting a brand tested free of heavy metals.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the VIN that Betty and I got when we attended a seminar on Omega 3 Fish Oils/Fatty Acids and how added supplementation benefits animals:
View attachment VIN Fatty Acids Essential Omega Fish Oils.pdf


The veterinarian giving the talk mentioned the anti-inflammatory dosing as mentioned in Iowa Gold's Sticky. 

In addition, Barkley's oncologist recommended continuation of supplemental dosages of omega 3 fish oils during his chemotherapy because of the anti-inflammatory benefits.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> WasChampionFan, I'm curious, what are your credentials?


Im kind of curious about this as well.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

IowaGold said:


> I *don't* sell these products-I recommend OTC versions.
> 
> One of the main reasons to add additional Omega 3 is because there is an abundance of Omega 6 and 9 in our pet's diets, it would be "silly" to add additional Omega 6 and 9 when you are trying to reach an appropriate balance between these 3 types.


Yes if the ratio was off to begin with, but based on what people feed on here the ratio is anywhere from 2 - 5, may 6 times. Years back it was common for foods to be 10 -1 or worse, then you have a point. That is not the case now.

So just adding fish oil doesn't do anything valuable when you are already using a good food.

If your food already has about 1% omega 3 and the proper ratio, you won't find any benefit.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> WasChampionFan, I'm curious, what are your credentials?


 
I have been curious about this as well!!!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Yes if the ratio was off to begin with, but based on what people feed on here the ratio is anywhere from 2 - 5, may 6 times. Years back it was common for foods to be 10 -1 or worse, then you have a point. That is not the case now.
> 
> So just adding fish oil doesn't do anything valuable when you are already using a good food.
> 
> If your food already has about 1% omega 3 and the proper ratio, you won't find any benefit.



Also, what food do you have in mind with that good of a ratio? Wait..I think I know what your going to say


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Can I tag a question along on here as well? What about Vitamin E/dosage? I have been reading similar things about helping with skin and overall health?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Kelly_NC said:


> Can I tag a question along on here as well? What about Vitamin E/dosage? I have been reading similar things about helping with skin and overall health?


Mine gets 200IU of Vitamin E a day. Mines also getting 500mg of Vitamin C and 1 table spoon of coconut oil daily. 

Dog Dry Skin and Canine Dry Hair Coat Care - DrCarol.com


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When my lab has a flare up of his lupus (discoid lupus erythematosus), I give him 400IU a day. I actually don't give it to him unless he is having a flare up. Also, I was told to make sure to get the alpha-tocopherol form-it should say in the ingredients.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was told to buy the d-alpha-tocopherol form not the dl-alpha-tocopherol

dl-alpha-tocopherol is synthetic and less effective then d-alpha-tocopherol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

that could be it. It was definately the non-synthetic kind
It's been a long time since he's had a flareup!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I give a salmon oil supplement and I was advised to break open the gel cap before putting it in the food because dogs digest so quickly that the capsules may not have time to break down before passing through. Not sure if this is correct but makes sense so I snip open the gel caps with scissors first


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Laura* said:


> I give a salmon oil supplement and I was advised to break open the gel cap before putting it in the food because dogs digest so quickly that the capsules may not have time to break down before passing through. Not sure if this is correct but makes sense so I snip open the gel caps with scissors first


I'm lucky--Toby actually pierces the gel cap in his mouth! He thinks it's candy! Snipping open would definitely help dogs that do swallow them whole.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm lucky--Toby actually pierces the gel cap in his mouth! He thinks it's candy!


This is my experience, too!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My lab will actually pick it out and set it on the floor next to his food bowl. The first time I saw him do it, I thought I was going to have to manually pill him! Nope, he goes back to it and eats it after the food is all gone! It's like he's saving it for desert!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> My lab will actually pick it out and set it on the floor next to his food bowl. The first time I saw him do it, I thought I was going to have to manually pill him! Nope, he goes back to it and eats it after the food is all gone! It's like he's saving it for desert!


Dogs are so funny!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll have to try giving it separately for dessert! Good idea. I have always put in his dinner and never know if it is getting chewed up...he eats so fast.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah my boy chomps down the fish oil capsule too that sometimes I don't know if he actually chews them. So now I'm giving the liquid fish oil instead. Drizzle onto his food.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I give my own fish oil capsul to my golden?


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

that's what I do for most of my supplements. I give them my Omega 3 fish oil, 1000mg a day, is that too much? And I take a softgel of vit E to share between them. My holistic vet says "yeah it's ok to give, twice a day..." well, twice a day of 200IU is 400IU... While twice a day of sharing is 200IU a day. gets me VERY confused.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use capsules for Buddy. I put pin holes in capsules when I put them in his bowl to feed them. He doesn't like it when I open the capsules into the food. He will eat it but gives me dirty looks as he eats. You can tell when he accidentally chomps down on a capsule because he will immediately spit out the food in his mouth. He will then eat the food he spit on to the floor if told to but shoot you death ray eyes. He doesn't like gushers I guess or tasting the fishy oil. But he loves tuna, cod, salmon, etc- Actual fish filets.


He is a funny guy


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Curious if this is safe for a 13 week old pup? Should I buy a liquid form in a pet food store?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Make sure that any fish oil supplement is certified free of PCBs and heavy metals, Also, personally I wouldn't use any with added vitamin A. I use a human version (Carlson's finest fish oil) liquid..... easier to get the amount of EPA/DHA needed.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I use a human version (Carlson's finest fish oil) liquid..... easier to get the amount of EPA/DHA needed.


Where do I get such oil?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could probably look up somewhere close to you to buy it.

Store Locator - Find a nearby store selling Carlson products - Carlson Labs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Try health food stores or online pharmacies/health food stores. I know here in the states I use www.iherb.com alot.


----------

